# The scapula shot???



## DoubleDropTineTrouble (Nov 11, 2007)

Hunting within a short run to a fence row this afternoon with a no retrieve policy. I've always heard of the scapula shot and how effective it is at dropping deer but I've never seen it done to know where exactly it is. 
Can someone post a picture with a red dot on it so know where precisely I should be aiming. 

Any thoughts on this shot choice? Personal experience? Tips? Is this truly more effective than a double lung. I'll be hunting medium range with a .270


----------



## KS up north (Jan 2, 2004)

check this.....http://wiredtohunt.com/2009/11/13/the-best-shot-on-a-deer-with-a-rifle-the-shoulder-shot/

Best of luck!


----------



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

It actually works great however there is room for error. It is the broken back, not the shoulders that puts them right down. Dependiong on the size of the deer centerline of the spine is about 6-8" down from the top of their back in that area. Miss the spine high and that deer is going to get up with a not too soon lethal hit. 

Personally I would use a nosler ballistic tip and shoot them low through the shoulders. The broken shoulders and the massive amount of energy transferred into their chest cavity should anchor them on the spot.


----------



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

http://www.iosconews.com/articles/2004/11/10/news/outdoors/news01.txt

http://books.google.com/books?id=cZ...CBoQ6AEwAQ#v=onepage&q=jack eddy deer&f=false


----------



## bersh (Dec 9, 2003)

Number of us have been saying for years that this is the best shot to take. Lots of room for error and it's still a lethal shot if you miss by a couple inches in every direction.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

HTC said:


> It actually works great however there is room for error. It is the broken back, not the shoulders that puts them right down. Dependiong on the size of the deer centerline of the spine is about 6-8" down from the top of their back in that area. Miss the spine high and that deer is going to get up with a not too soon lethal hit.
> 
> Personally I would use a nosler ballistic tip and shoot them low through the shoulders. The broken shoulders and the massive amount of energy transferred into their chest cavity should anchor them on the spot.


that's it


----------



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

There used to be pictures on the forum but I cannot seem to find them as the original links seem to have disappeared. Here is a diagram showing the location. You are aiming for the spot where the spinal cord does a drop following the contours of the lungs as they angle down above the heart. This is a location where the nerves are branching out to the vital organs like lungs, heart, all the legs, everything. Most hunters aim for the boiler room below it with a gun. That is a better choice for most hunters because the target is much larger. Even better yet is to shoot behind the shoulder in the bow hunters double lung spot. It presents the largest target of all and does the least damage to the meat.

I usually warn people off doing this shot and much prefer the double lung shot even with a gun, but did try a brachial plexus shot this year because the animal was about 30 yards from a neighbor's sanctuary area and I did not want to disrupt the area, and he was standing directly broadside, so I did not have to do any spatial adjustments. I missed about 3 inches to the left. However, the impact of the 240 grain Hornady still traumatized this region so much that the animal collapsed in place and never so much as twitched as far as I can tell.


----------



## DoubleDropTineTrouble (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks for all the info. May just stick to my old method... Seems this is a little tougher than "just aim here". I tend to get a bit shakier than most when it's time to shoot.


----------



## bersh (Dec 9, 2003)

DoubleDropTineTrouble said:


> Thanks for all the info. May just stick to my old method... Seems this is a little tougher than "just aim here". I tend to get a bit shakier than most when it's time to shoot.


The high shoulder shot gives you arguably the largest room for error of any shot you can take.


----------



## wadevb1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Some say the high shoulder shot provides room for error. Punch the shoulders (not spinal column) with a good velocity round you get great energy dump breaking the shoulders causing the deer to drop in his tracks
I've done it several times, intentionally. Hit high and now your into the spinal column. From there off shots will put the round in the neck, high lung or boiler room. 

High shoulder shots with proper velocity and bullet isn't for hunters who prefer to trail their deer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NickOfthEwooDs (Mar 23, 2009)

This is a very lethal shot with a gun. Shot a buck up north a few years ago. I hit the brachial plexis and dropped the buck in his tracks. I have been using this shot placement since. No tracking required. 

Note: Does anyone use this shot when bow hunting? Just curious, I dont think I would do it, to risky.


----------



## hunting man (Mar 2, 2005)

I used the high shoulder shot on the last couple bucks I shot with my rifle. Not the best shot. I shot up some of the back straps. My favorite cut o the deer. Can't have that happen any more.


----------



## JDSwan87 (Aug 15, 2010)

NickOfthEwooDs said:


> Note: Does anyone use this shot when bow hunting? Just curious, I dont think I would do it, to risky.


I don't use this shot while bow hunting because I don't think my arrow would have enough kinetic energy to blow thru the second shoulder. My guess is it would just get lodged in the shoulder and not give a very good blood trail... I prefer nothing but lung!!


----------



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

Here is a brachial plexus shot I got on my deer durning bow season. Was not trying for it but was amazed how he dropped in his tracks.


----------



## Jimmy2 (Jun 29, 2008)

I've been using this shot for years. There is some room for error, and there is absolutely no tracking required. Best of all worlds. Take some time to study the shot, it's not that hard. If I can get it, you can!!! Good luck!!

Dan


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

Firenut, did your arrow blow through the deer? I would like to try this in the bow season.


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

bersh said:


> The high shoulder shot gives you arguably the largest room for error of any shot you can take.


*I agree with bersh, If you hit high shoulder they go right down, no tracking. Plus if you miss a little bit they are still yours. If I am close enough and and confident I shoot high shoulder every time!*

Fred


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

*Yeah, the only drawback is having to watch the deer die.*

Fred


----------



## bersh (Dec 9, 2003)

hunting man said:


> I used the high shoulder shot on the last couple bucks I shot with my rifle. Not the best shot. I shot up some of the back straps. My favorite cut o the deer. Can't have that happen any more.


If you're tearing up the back straps you're shooting a bit too high.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

DoubleDropTineTrouble said:


> Thanks for all the info. May just stick to my old method... Seems this is a little tougher than "just aim here". I tend to get a bit shakier than most when it's time to shoot.


I'm "shaky" as well, when it's time to shoot, that's why I ONLY choose this shot. 
All it's going to take is one shot, for you to build up the confidence for that shot. 

If you REALLY botch up the shot, your deer is only going to make 40 yards, if you "somewhat" botch the shot, he'll only make it a couple steps or so.


----------



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

backstrap bill said:


> Firenut, did your arrow blow through the deer? I would like to try this in the bow season.


Nope! It did not even penetrate the rib (chest) cavity.


----------



## marco (Sep 25, 2002)

I shot a deer this year that had been previously shot through both shoulders. Butcher said there was extensive scar tissue from the shoulders up into the backstrap. Both blades has a hole in them. He found bullet fragments under the hide. Part of the bullet is the back end of what appears to be a big caliber.

I'm sure this was an exception to the high shoulder shot but I think it proves that even the perfect shot might not be so perfect.


----------



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

There is a simple solution to this puzzle. The shot missed the brachial plexus, otherwise the deer would be instantly dead.


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

why dont you just gun up to a 300 mag, wont matter where you hit him, never had one make it more than ten yards yet. most of the time it nocks them right off there feet.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

unclecbass said:


> why dont you just gun up to a 300 mag, wont matter where you hit him, never had one make it more than ten yards yet. most of the time it nocks them right off there feet.


I have yet to have a deer drop with my 300WM. Last year I took this shot and hit about 1 inch behind the shoulder. Ran about 75 yards before piling up. My best luck with the shoulder shot has been with my ML. Seems to transfer more energy into the deer.


----------



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

bowhunter426 said:


> I have yet to have a deer drop with my 300WM. Last year I took this shot and hit about 1 inch behind the shoulder. Ran about 75 yards before piling up. My best luck with the shoulder shot has been with my ML. Seems to transfer more energy into the deer.


Sounds like a heart lung shot. You need to be up much higher on the shoulder than most gun hunters instinctively aim, as shown in the diagram.


----------



## BethanEunch (Nov 28, 2016)

If the deer is quartering to you try to shoot through the neck and to the shoulder it will drop it immediately


----------



## northwoods whitetails (Jun 23, 2009)

Top of the lower 1/3 of the deer. Always my choice for firearm. This one dropped in his tracks.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

That is where I like to shoot. They normally drop like a brick.


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanksgiving morning, 50 yd shot with muzzle loader 240 gr xtp,dropped in her tracks. Look for the entrance wound just left of the gun barrel, I will take this shot anytime I can get it


----------



## northwoods whitetails (Jun 23, 2009)

Considering lack of blood trails with a muzzle loader, this may be something I look into.


----------



## KS up north (Jan 2, 2004)

Sweet! 6 year old post resurrected, but still relevant info! Hunting _equipment_ evolves but many elements remain the same.


----------



## NorthWoodsHunter (Feb 21, 2011)

Got to help gut a deer with a hit like this this year. Didn't catch shoulders but devastated the spinal column and the top of both lungs. Deer was DRT


----------



## NorthWoodsHunter (Feb 21, 2011)




----------



## buck snort (Nov 9, 2007)

northwoods whitetails said:


> Considering lack of blood trails with a muzzle loader, this may be something I look into.


You need to try some Barnes bullets.


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

Just used this shot last night on a doe with my 357max Encore after my son hit his doe there last weekend. Both deer were DRT!


----------



## zimmzala (Oct 20, 2007)

NorthWoodsHunter said:


> View attachment 235410


I just want to know what kind of bait is in that bucket.


----------



## northwoods whitetails (Jun 23, 2009)

I 


buck snort said:


> You need to try some Barnes bullets.


I did switch. Still waiting to try them out.
Barnes Spitfire TMZ 250 grain


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

northwoods whitetails said:


> I
> 
> 
> I did switch. Still waiting to try them out.
> Barnes Spitfire TMZ 250 grain


You won't be disappointed.


----------



## JoeSig (Nov 23, 2013)

I have used this shot on the last 3 nice 8 point bucks I have taken. All dropped in their tracks. I deliberately study the deer anatomy pictures before I start the rifle season. If I cannot take this shot broadside or quartering away, then I try for a head-on at the base of the neck midpoint between the shoulder blades if he drops his head low. Same result - DRT. I hunt the edge of a very nasty swamp, did a heart shot many years ago on a really big body 8 point - ran 75 yards into the swamp - luckily found him [he stunk from being the playboy of the rut]. Once we gutted him out, it became apparent we were not certain which direction was out....

No more chasing into the swamp - one shot drop is all I will do now.

Only one time has the processor mentioned that I got into the shoulder meat heavy.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

I have always wanted to try this shot, but when the moment of truth comes my instincts take over and I always (subconsciously) end up taking the old bread and butter behind the shoulder deflator shot.


----------



## redneckengineer (Jan 17, 2010)

Learn from my mistake. ..don't try this shot with a bow...this hole was made with a Montec a week before I got a "second chance" at my buck of a lifetime. ...needless to say I didn't sleep much for a week before the second time I seen him while I was carrying my muzzleloader...


----------

